# Fears (especially the irrational sort)



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone cared to share some silly fears of theirs - not necessarily full-blown phobias, stuff like being afraid of cockroaches and rats (know so many people who are) or very unlikely scenarios (plane falling out of the sky).

Anywho...I'll freely admit I'm terrified of cattle LOL. Not calves, but full-grown? Yes! You'd have to physically force me into a field of cows and if they started to approach me, barbed wire or electric fencing wouldn't hold me back!

I have no issue with big horses or elephants or other large animals - in fact there's nothing else I can think of that frightens me. But cows? AAAAAAAGH!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Bees! Completely irrational, break down in tears, lose my life fear. I have only ever been stung a handful of times and clearly remember thinking last time that it wasn't actually that bad, BUT it does not stop my complete panic. If a bee gets in the car, I will jump out and leave the doors wide open. I have had to do this in public  Very embarrasing but I can't help it, I get to the stage where I can't catch my breath. I'm struggling with my little girl and find myself telling her "if you leave it alone it wont hurt you" but my brain is screaming "run! get away! its going to kill you!".


----------



## Conrad And Freddie (Mar 7, 2012)

I am terrified of, water, roads/cars/driving and the dark/not being able to see :/ 

I can't stand water, looking at it makes me sick and If I have to stand in anything deeper then my ankles I have a complete breakdown. In the shower I keep my eyes open and if I get water on my face I loose my bananas. Actually the other night I got shampoo in my eyes and I was freaking out because I couldn't see and I had to put water on my face, it was very scary for me :/

Roads/cars/driving, I get nervous around roads and other peoples driving skill. Im always scared that someone will come flying around the corner and hit me. I also get very nervous driving :/

I have been terrified of the dark since I was very little. No way I would even walk down hallway without the light on. I also get very scared if I can't see, like if someone covers my eyes or I get something in my eye and I cant open them.

Yeah... Im a complete loony who is scared of everything, but I make the most of what Im not scared of


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

One fear I have is coulrophobia, and I've had it ever since I can remember. I'm also afraid of heights, but not when I'm in an actual airplane. I'm only afraid when I have to climb up on something.

I have a deep loathing of monkeys and apes, but it's not a fear. I also intensely dislike anything that flies that has a stinger or painful biting apparatus. But again, it's not a fear so much as extreme distaste.


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

I'm a bit of a wuss and there are many things that I'm terrified of or paranoid about. My pretty normal fears are of stinging/biting insects and spiders (I'm allergic). My phobia of heights is also pretty normal. 

I also have a phobia of drag queens with over the top make up and costumes. I have no problem with transexuals or clowns at all, but drag queens terrify me. Even looking seeing a profile picture of a someone in drag on Facebook can make me shake and freeze up. My friends thought that I was just hateful of drag queens until a guy had dressed up as a drag queen for our weekly karaoke and I freaked out. I sat there shaking, bawling my eyes out and hyperventilating until someone took me into the bathroom and calmed me down. I have no idea what caused this fear, I think it may have been something from when I was really little.

This isn't so much a fear, but I'm really paranoid about cars parked on the side of highways while I drive past or cars driving past me while I'm walking/riding. I get really worried that they're going to shoot me as I'm driving past.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Fish - I'm horrified of being touched by or touching fish. Not fish in general - one of my favorite places to visit is the aquarium! But those fish can't touch me. It doesn't matter if they're dead or alive. Can't be around seafood that looks like it's a whole fish or around crabs and lobsters and all that. If it's in pieces though, it's okay.

Unsupported heights- I can stand on a cliff and be fine. I went ziplining in Alaska and was a couple of hundred feet in the air and was OK. But things like cable cars, elevators, airplanes, ladders are scary. Things that are really high in the air that have nothing under them holding them up or things that don't feel securely held.

Horse injury- I get very worried about my horse getting horribly injured, particularly of falling into gopher holes. I think it's a result of the last place I boarded - where I worked. I get nervous about gopher holes, even though the new place I'm at has mostly clay in the fields and very few gophers. They also actually groom their trails but I still get worried about running in the fields so I scout them out first.

Rape- I'm violently afraid of it. Can't watch it on TV, can't really read about it. I generally can avoid shows and movies with it, or at least fast forward those parts. It makes me intensely angry and turns on my fight response in a BIG way.

Standard "girly" fears of bugs, spiders, snakes, worms, etc.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Speed Racer said:


> One fear I have is coulrophobia, and I've had it ever since I can remember.
> 
> I have a deep loathing of monkeys and apes, but it's not a fear. I also intensely dislike anything that flies that has a stinger or painful biting apparatus. But again, it's not a fear so much as extreme distaste.


Me too, on all three. Except for some of the smaller monkey species - I can't hate on spider monkies for some reason.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

calling people. I can not do it. I absolutly have a huge fear of it, and will shake to the point of shuting down over it. I can't even call my friends.


----------



## FreeDestiny (Jul 3, 2011)

Germs. Practically everyone in my grade knows me as the germaphobe. I'd rather run gym class completely dehydrated than drink from someone else's water or the fountain. I don't eat lunch in the cafeteria because they use the same mop to clean the floors/tables. I can't eat any food if someone's already eaten directly from the bag. My band teacher lent the body (sans mouthpiece) of a couple of my instruments to younger kids in school, had to send the whole thing in for sanitising. Bath and Body Works probably knows me by heart by the amount of hand sanitizer I buy...

But strangely enough, I'm really not in the least scared of horse-related germ activities. I'll muck out stalls and eat right after, drink from the hose etc.

I'm also terrified of the dark, mainly because of Slenderman, but in general too, slender just makes it worse as of lately..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Silent one (Aug 22, 2011)

Maple said:


> Bees! Completely irrational, break down in tears, lose my life fear. I have only ever been stung a handful of times and clearly remember thinking last time that it wasn't actually that bad, BUT it does not stop my complete panic. If a bee gets in the car, I will jump out and leave the doors wide open. I have had to do this in public  Very embarrasing but I can't help it, I get to the stage where I can't catch my breath. I'm struggling with my little girl and find myself telling her "if you leave it alone it wont hurt you" but my brain is screaming "run! get away! its going to kill you!".


Me too! I have an absolute phobia of bees. Once a hornet flew in the open window of my truck while I was driving. I totally forgot I was driving and tried to exit out the passenger side, ultimately hitting a huge oak tree dead center at about 50 mph. Did $8,000 of damage to my new truck..........

Also, not phobias, but afraid of clowns and any type of monkeys, chimps, gorillas,etc.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

FreeDestiny said:


> But strangely enough, I'm really not in the least scared of horse-related germ activities. I'll muck out stalls and eat right after, drink from the hose etc.


This is really common for people when it comes to dealing with "their" animals/children versus someone else's. I can deal with my pet's runny poop or vomit of half-consumed random objects, but a puking baby gets returned to momma. Ick.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

I forgot... and I'm embarrased to admit it.. mirrors and toilets at night. I'm grand during the day, but since I was young I used to try and last the whole night without going into the bathroom. I'm still funny about it


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I used to be fearless.... But now as I've gotten older and realized that I CAN DIE and so can others, I've become terrified of...

Floods-When we lived on the river we had a few surround/get in the house and I've never felt so helpless. Twice we had to be rescued by boat, every time I literally got sick to my stomach, and I can't even talk about how terrified and irrational I was about the horses. Now we live on top of a mountain!

Bleach- It makes me feel like I'm pouring cancer all over my body. I WILL NOT swim in a pool, drink tap water, use it in the house, and I rave like a mad woman when people use it. It was created for chemical warfare! Use Peroxide! 

Injury to my horses- I'm becoming so paranoid about their health. I stress about it daily. My kid, not so much! IDK why, they are just so fragile, kid's bounce and heal... horses always seem to break.


----------



## bigbayboy (Jun 25, 2012)

Wasps of any kind-especially red wasps. I'm not sure if I'm technically allergic, but I react worse that most people. Last time I got stung I was laying on the front of our boat, and one hit me in the forehead and then fell down and stung me on my stomach. I had a reaction on my stomach that literally looked like half of a baseball. Over the next couple of days it started decaying like a spider bite. Gross. 

Tornadoes- I have never seen one but I have nightmares about them all the time. 

Barf-Just can't deal with it. The smell, the sound, yuck. Totally freaks me out. 

Crowded places-Ever since 9/11 I haven't felt comfortable in crowded places. I hate going to movie theaters. It was only about 2 months ago that I was talking about this with co-workers and how nervous I felt in movie theaters. I also don't enjoy going to restaurants. Just looking around at everyone chewing food grosses me out. I guess that is not a fear though...just me being weird!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

My biggest (and dumbest) fear is of drains, manholes, grates, and pretty much anything else in the ground that leads to a hole. I have an irrational fear of falling into and not being capable of getting out of one of these, and absolutely refuse to walk, drive, or ride over one or even near one. I'll go way out of my way to get around one.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> Me too, on all three. Except for some of the smaller monkey species - I can't hate on spider monkies for some reason.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



JDI, the only monkeys who don't invoke disgust in me are golden lion marmosets. They're so tiny, golden and furry, that they really don't look too much like monkeys. Not that I want to take one home as a pet, just that I think they're rather attractive little animals.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Wow, so many interesting and diverse fears! Thanks for sharing, guys 

One of the strangest I ever heard was my brother's mate, who was terrified of cheese. My brother and another mate accidentally sprinkled some parmesan near him when opening the fridge looking for food, and he ran screaming out of the house and all the way down the street.


----------



## Alto (Jul 14, 2012)

Huntsmans (not the human kind, but the spiders).
In general I don't care about spiders. Little ones, big ones, deadly ones, big and deadly ones, just dont care. But as soon as you put me in a room with a placid unlikely to bite you huntsmen, I turn into a full on quivvering, sobbing, hyperventalating mess in the corner of the room.


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

I know it sounds stupid, and it's not like it interferes that much with my daily life, but giant bugs. Like impossibly giant bugs. Considering my favourite genres of entertainment (books, tv, movies) are fantasy and sci-fi, there are a lot of giant bugs. I LOVE Doctor Who but I literally crawled under a blanket screeching when there was an episode with a race of human-sized intelligent flies. 

Also water - not so much water itself, but the THINGS that might be living in the water. I had a fish bite my toe (not badly, I don't even have a scar) when I was little so I think that's where that came from!


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

Im afraid of heights, but irrationally so: as in im afraid to be on a second story balcony close to the railing.
I also have social phobia so i kind of have an irrational fear of peopleif that makes any sense LOL more so talking to people that i dont know


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

I have the usual spiders and heights.

Then there's the clowns, masks and balloons. People usually raise an eyebrow at me when they hear about them.

Then there's the unfortunate social issues that come with my disorder. I hate talking on the phone, dealing with strangers and I have a huge personal space bubble. I get ridiculously anxious when people are too close, which makes malls and such not my favourite places in the world.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

My only fears are tornadoes and pony boo boos (especially trailing accidents!). I've dealt with some terrible horse injuries and hate to see my horses in pain! Tornadoes send me into fits, the only bad dreams I have are when I'm usually driving, and surrounded by tornadoes everywhere.
Of course I have a "normal" amount of social anxiety and the only time I don't like using a phone is when its not on a private line, ie house phone with multiple phones, or one line for multiple houses.
Pretty tame hahaha 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

:lol::lol::lol::lol:
Now lets see.,

Rational, flying, dentists, spiders.

Irrational

Sponges, *shudders* feet, talking on the phone, people throwing up, even on cartoons on the TV makes me heave.

Oh and my favorite, the fear of snakes dropping on me when I drive the ride on mower under low hanging branches, even though we only have little harmless garter snakes, that live on the ground, it creeps me out


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

I am absolutely, completely, irrationally terrified into immobilization by wolf spiders. We have big brown hairy ones here who like to come inside. I lived in a mobile home for about 8 years as a kid, and they REALLY like mobile homes. When I'm surprised by one, I SCREAM and cover my eyes (real smart, right??? lol). My best friend calls it my 'barbie scream'. Once I manage to open my eyes, I back out of the room, watching them in case they follow me. I usually end up shaking and sweating. Its ridiculous, really.


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

A few rational fears are incredible heights, monsters under my bed/in the dark, and densely wooded areas. 
Wooded areas can conceal so much, and if you were to become lost, you may never be found again.

On to the irrational.

I am absolutely terrified of being alone for the rest of my life. I've never had much luck with the opposite sex, and I fear that I'll grow old and be a bitter old women with her horses.

I hate to be touched. Physical contact makes me ill. Hugging, shaking hands, brushing hands/arms together, it all drives me insane. I literally crawl in my own skin when someone touches me. On the other hand, I can have a dog jump all over me and get drool everywhere, and I'm a okay.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm terrified of dead fish, and dead mice. I like having pet fish, but when they die, I have to get someone else to dispose of it. Until then, I'll cover the whole talk with a towel, and shudder every time I walk by it. And I'm not afraid of live mice at all, just when they're dead. Gives me shudders as well. I'm a weirdo 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm sorry BarrelWannabe, but I have to laugh.

If you look at your two statements, there could be a correlation between the two:lol:.

OK I know it isn't funny for you, it must be hard to live with


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Dense forest of deciduous trees, especially new growth forests with a lot of undergrowth. I suppose to some it is irrational. 

Centipedes. I just can't think rationally looking at a large centipede.

Tall old industrial looking brick buildings close together. I avoid cites - I am convinced I will get lost and end up in "old brick building he**".


----------



## NeuroticMare (Jan 8, 2012)

Welllllll I have a laundry list!

My major one is emetophobia (fear of vomiting) I actually have a counter on my phone of the last time I puked to remind myself it's not often (especially for me, last time was when I was 8 years old, I'm 29 today). It used to rule my life where I would not go anywhere where maybe I would get sick/see a sick person, etc. I got therapy for it and it's much better and the anxiety only really pops up when vomiting is imminent (or perceived to be by my crazy brain)... I vaguely remember waking up from gallbladder surgery last Nov very nauseous and saying melodramatically "it must never happen! I would rather die than throw up" haha... I didn't.

I am also afraid of balloons, metal silverware, fish, toasters (although I love toast, I have to put the bread in and push down and run out of the room), scary movies, and bats. There is more, a lot of them are sensory issues more than actual fears, though 

More irrational, is the new 35W bridge in Minneapolis. I know it is now the safest bridge in Minnesota, and I'm not afraid of it collapsing like the old one, but they put all these weird structures on it that light up different colors, etc and it is just creepy to me. I will go any route NOT to drive over it, and luckily I don't go the city very often at all.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Glad to see I'm not the only one who is scared of walking by mirrors at night time  I avoid it at all costs, sometimes I even go outside to pee in the middle of the night to avoid the bathroom mirror LOL. I used to scare myself with ghost stories and shows as a kid, and more than one involved something popping up in a mirror. Uhg. Just so creepy.

Other than that? Jewelry. I cannot touch it, sometimes I even hold my breath around earrings and rings, and it makes my skin feel crawly when it touches me. I like leather and fabric decorative pieces (like bracelets), but if its metal or jeweled... I just can't deal with it without freaking out and breaking into tears. Why? Pffft, I don't know, but it's a weird fear that's for sure. :lol:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I fear moss.. it bothers me like no other. It makes me cringe and burst into tears.

Same with bumps like mosquito bites or hives.. it really bothers me. 

I don't like hair on legs.. yuck.


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

I hate people in animal costumes like you get at Disney Land and the like. It's wrong, creepy and should be banned. I won't walk near people like that, won't look at them or speak and try to get out of the area as fast as possible. They scare me along with robot animals as well. At the shopping centre at home they have this display of giant robotic bears that sing and it scares the bejeesus out of me. If looks could kill those bears would be toast.


----------



## CCBella (Jul 6, 2010)

I am phobic about hospitals but not anything else medical such as doctors, dentists etc. Only the building itself. I'm working on this as one day I'm going to have to stay in one for something and the current hysterics and resulting high blood pressure aren't much fun.

Other than that I won't look in the mirror in a dark room and cockroaches make my skin crawl.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

It's really interesting, because I think many of us posting here would regularly hop on a green, hot or just plain nutty horse. So we're not exactly of a nervous disposition! 

I also think that while we tend to view humans as rational creatures, often a lot of our actions (and reactions) are based on irrational and emotional "right-brain" thought processes, and we can readily shut down into fight-or-flight responses despite the object of our fear posing no genuine threat (I seriously doubt cows are out to harm me but when I see them there's no convincing me they're not steamrollers with a desire to squish me). Anyway just a thought!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Anybody else unable to touch cotton wool? My hands have gone twitchy and feel funny at the thought of it and I've now got to go wash them to get rid the feeling 

As for the mirrors... glad to see I'm not the only one who Bloody Mary has followed into adult hood! As a kiddie my best friend had this beautiful room with a giant closest along one side... the front of the doors? floor to ceiling mirrors! Sleep overs used to be torture as I'd try to will myself to sleep before somebody could attack.


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm also scared of going past windows at night. It's torture now as the house I live in I'm on the bottom floor and have to go past the door with windows to either side to get to the toilet.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

HowClever said:


> I hate talking on the phone, dealing with strangers and I have a huge personal space bubble. I get ridiculously anxious when people are too close, which makes malls and such not my favourite places in the world.


^^^
This is mine as well! I hate the phone...up until when we came to TX I didn't own one. I would use my husbands only to stay in touch with my folks. Now I have one because my husband is gone all the time.
I hate calling people. And I screen my incoming calls, but everyone that is close to me knows that and they just leave me a message to tell me what they need or to call them back. If someone wants to get a hold of me, texting works the best. Public outings and events better have a beer booth...ahhh self medication! LOL.

And the usual things heights and snakes. Snakes also came recently since coming to TX. I was unfamiliar with the good snakes and bad snakes. I found one in my house! Eek! Try chopping a snakes head off with a dull shovel on your carpet.....it takes a loooong time. I am used to bad snakes having a rattle on the end. Even Bull snakes will "rattle" their tail even though they have no rattles, but you can hear the difference and they are a good snake. Down hear there are Water Moccasins, Copperheads, Corals and they don't have rattles! How am I supposed to know where they are at????
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

Ballons! If their not blown up thats fine, I'll even blow them up. But once they are blown and tied I can't be in the same room as one let alone two... :?
The dark... and everything in it.
and last but not leased, my cupboard. During the day and when it's closed its fine, but if it is dark and open I won't go near it or change my clothing in my room until someone closes it for me.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> It's really interesting, because I think many of us posting here would regularly hop on a green, hot or just plain nutty horse. So we're not exactly of a nervous disposition!
> 
> I also think that while we tend to view humans as rational creatures, often a lot of our actions (and reactions) are based on irrational and emotional "right-brain" thought processes, and we can readily shut down into fight-or-flight responses despite the object of our fear posing no genuine threat (I seriously doubt cows are out to harm me but when I see them there's no convincing me they're not steamrollers with a desire to squish me). Anyway just a thought!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha, that is an excellent point...that no one here sees an eminant threat from horses, but fear other objects/animals. Like cows, I am not afraid of them at all - yet the most real threat I have ever faced from another creature was _from _cows, not bulls...yet I have a healthy fear of bulls. And, although I have never been "injured" by dense deciduous forests - I would far prefer to take my chances in an open bull pasture w a red flag tied to my fanny than enter a forest. There seems to be no room for logic in the equation.


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

I get nervous when people are handling knives. I worry someone isn't going to be paying attention and I'll walk by them and get stabbed in the side or some other accident will occur... lol.


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

I am glad that I'm not alone with some of these... but a couple of mine are pretty irrational, lol. 

Mirrors in the dark- I don't know why, but it makes my skin crawl.
THE dark- definitely not what's in it, but the actual dark. It scares me to the point where I will start bawling. Yes, I still have a nightlight. 
Spiders- I will lock up and scream. It's making me queasy thinking about it. Weirdly, I used to have fun with them as a kid... don't know what happened. 
Tight spaces- I get nauseated and will break out into a sweat, then proceed to start shaking all over. 
The weirdest one: automatic toilets- I can't handle them. It does not matter how bad I have to go, if we are in public and they only have automatic flushers, I will hold it. I honestly start shaking all over. I just can't do it! Ever since I was little I haven't used them. :lol:


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

BarrelBunny said:


> The weirdest one: automatic toilets- I can't handle them. It does not matter how bad I have to go, if we are in public and they only have automatic flushers, I will hold it. I honestly start shaking all over. I just can't do it! Ever since I was little I haven't used them. :lol:


Oh my Gawd, dude I used to be the same way LOL. Every now and then I still flinch when the toilets at Wal-Mart start flushing on their own.... I have such a weak bladder I kind of had to put on the big girl panties so to speak... but yeah, I hate that sound.


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Tianimalz said:


> Oh my Gawd, dude I used to be the same way LOL. Every now and then I still flinch when the toilets at Wal-Mart start flushing on their own.... I have such a weak bladder I kind of had to put on the big girl panties so to speak... but yeah, I hate that sound.


Yes! I am not the only one!! I HATE it! It makes me feel like they're going to flush ME or something! I can laugh about it now, but when I'm actually faced with one, I flip out... :lol:


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

This is a good thread. I often feel like my "phobias" are "judged", and my list is short. I simply avoid places I think I might encounter them, which can sometimes present a problem when you don't want to explain to someone why you don't particularly want to go to specific locations. It seems people think their own phobias are "normal", and _yours _can easily be cured by confronting the object. Ha!


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm afraid of falling off of mountains. The thought that you could be falling and know you have no chance of surviving and there's nothing you can do to stop it just freaks me out. Sometimes I look at mountains and think about someone falling off the side of one and it freaks me out. It's really weird because I'm fine with heights and everything. I've even been sky diving and was fine. (Well, I was nervous because I was jumping out of an airplane but who wouldn't be a little nervous?) But show me a cliff and I'm done.

I'm also claustrophobic in some cases. As long as I know the stuff surrounding me can easily be moved I'm fine. In an elevator full of people? Fine. In a tunnel made of rock? Very not fine.

Another thing that scares me is looking out windows at night. I'm always afraid there's going to be someone out there looking back at me.


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

Definitely still scared of the dark. I think I have a fairly active imagination, so that does not help. 

Snakes and insects with many legs (think centipede). Ugh, I can barely even look at them.

I'm no good with heights.

And I also don't like cows. I just can't imagine what they are thinking behind those big eyes...


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Toilets in airplanes! One day, one WILL suck me out and toss me out of the plane!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Germs, for obvious reasons. I took microbiology and work in the medical field, I know what's out there. *cringe*

Snakes, I'm absolutely terrified of them. I must kill everyone I see though. Yuck, just, yuck.

Seaweed. I'm disgusted by it. When I'm swimming and it wraps around me or touches me, I flip out. 

Also, anything else that touches me when swimming. A fish ran into me once...ewww

Heights, I get lightheaded and nearly pass out.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Amba1027 said:


> I'm afraid of falling off of mountains. The thought that you could be falling and know you have no chance of surviving and there's nothing you can do to stop it just freaks me out.


Yep, I know this one. But horseback....the steers that we ran in the mountains, they love to climb, they are like mountain goats! And going after them in steep rocky places scared me. I always thought what would happen if my horse tripped and fell. I only put my tippy toes in my stirrups so I could get out fast! It never bothered anyone else but me. Scary!



CLaPorte432 said:


> Seaweed. I'm disgusted by it. When I'm swimming and it wraps around me or touches me, I flip out.
> 
> Also, anything else that touches me when swimming. A fish ran into me once...ewww


 Both of those too! LOL
I refuse to stick a foot in the ocean but I love swimming in a high mt. Lake or a clear river. One thing that I learned is too get rid of bright pink toe nail polish. Salmon eggs are great fishing bait, and I have had fish nibble on my toes thinking they were salmon eggs...talk about having a super freak out!

And my dad used to chase use on the beach with seaweed....thought it was funny, it terrified me. I hate sushi wrapped in seaweed just for that reason


----------



## Blondehorselover (Oct 20, 2011)

I am terrified of deep, dark water. Whether it be a lake or ocean...it freaks me out!!! 

Also, not knowing what I truly want in life scares me.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Heights!

Just yesterday I gingerly climbed a-top a 6' ladder to sit on the top and was white nuckeling it to the point my husband said "for Gods sake woman the thing doesn't move, spook or buck just relax!" Which I thought was funny 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh, I forgot one...cotton or paper in any form (cotton balls, squares, sheets, paper towels, etc.,.) coming into contact w my mouth, or seeing someone put it in their mouth! Oh, man...it makes me go "petewee" just thinking about it! It takes everything I have to go to the dentist...not b/c of the potential of a shot or that "whzzzzz" sound of a drill....but the possibility of cotton, AHHHH!!!! Have they no mercy!?!


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

I forgot one, too! I *HATE* ANY water where I can't see my feet! I can't swim in the ocean, in lakes, rivers, etc. It just makes my skin CRAWL! yuck!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Equestrian sports are supposedly one of the most dangerous sports/careers yet we fall apart at the mere sight of automatic toilets and seaweed...lol! Hmmmm, my husband has always claimed that horse girls are crazy. I am beginning to believe him!


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> I'm sorry BarrelWannabe, but I have to laugh.
> 
> If you look at your two statements, there could be a correlation between the two:lol:.
> 
> OK I know it isn't funny for you, it must be hard to live with


 
I know! It drives me crazy, but I just cannot stand to be touched. I can't even give my grandma a hug without freaking out. 

I'm hoping I can find someone who doesn't mind not being touchy feely. :lol: 'Cause I might just end up punching them.


----------



## Silent one (Aug 22, 2011)

BarrelWannabe said:


> I know! It drives me crazy, but I just cannot stand to be touched. I can't even give my grandma a hug without freaking out.
> 
> I'm hoping I can find someone who doesn't mind not being touchy feely. :lol: 'Cause I might just end up punching them.


Now that would be a fine way to start (or maybe end) a relationship!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

BarrelWannabe said:


> I know! It drives me crazy, but I just cannot stand to be touched. I can't even give my grandma a hug without freaking out.
> 
> I'm hoping I can find someone who doesn't mind not being touchy feely. :lol: 'Cause I might just end up punching them.


This is so you!


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Haha, I know! I've got problems, I just have to find someone willing to put up with them.

EvilHorseOfDoom, that is exactly me.


----------



## Blondehorselover (Oct 20, 2011)

hehe


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Heehee nice find! Although sometimes I look back on things I've done with horses (like hopping on a completely unknown horse when her owner was too scared so she hadn't been ridden in a year) and go "why?? you crazy?!". So maybe I'm gaining some sense - a sense of my own mortality and breakability LOL.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

BarrelWannabe said:


> I'm hoping I can find someone who doesn't mind not being touchy feely. :lol: 'Cause I might just end up punching them.



All joking aside, have you considered therapy? This has to be a rather crippling phobia for you, and I don't know any man who would willingly put up with never touching his wife or girlfriend. Why bother with you if there's no reward?

If you don't want to live and die alone, you're going to need help getting over it.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> stuff like being afraid of cockroaches and rats (know so many people who are) or very unlikely scenarios (plane falling out of the sky).


:rofl: We had roaches as big as my middle finger on stairs in building where I work just couple weeks ago. Was interesting to look at so big ones (I'm not afraid of roaches). 

I don't like snakes, but I can't really say it's a fobia. I am kinda afraid to fly though after Sept 11. Still do as you have no choice sometime. And I would not swim next to jellyfish - those are nasty.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> I am afraid to fly though after Sept 11.


Interestingly enough Val, even though I worked right outside the Pentagon on 9/11, I've never been afraid to fly. I would have willingly gotten on a plane the day after. 

I'm screwed up in other ways over 9/11, but the fear of flying isn't one of them. I cried the day I saw the first airline contrail back in the sky after 9/11. I can't really explain why, except that it was important to me to see those planes back up in the air.


----------



## Blondehorselover (Oct 20, 2011)

I can't really explain why, except that it was important to me to see those planes back up in the air.[/QUOTE]


As sad as 9/11 was, I agree with you. Having the planes back in the air so soon after showed how tough of a country we are and that they can't bring us down for too long. 

I actually find flying somewhat relaxing when I'm in the air (as long as there are no screaming children) but I would much rather prefer to drive and see the sights.


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> All joking aside, have you considered therapy? This has to be a rather crippling phobia for you, and I don't know any man who would willingly put up with never touching his wife or girlfriend. Why bother with you if there's no reward?
> 
> If you don't want to live and die alone, you're going to need help getting over it.


 
I have thought of therapy, but I can't afford it nor do my parents see it being beneficial.

As a younger kid, my brother molested me, and looking at it now, I think that is where the problem stems from. I'm not bitter towards my brother, nor is he as he was. I've forgiven him, but now I need to overcome it. 
My parents don't know what he did, and I'd prefer them not to know. I know if I don't tell anyone that he's getting away with it, but I know he knows what he did was wrong.

I'll seek therapy, when or if I can afford to. I know I have a problem, and it has gotten better over the years, but I think I just need more time and to find the right person.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

BarrelWannabe said:


> I'll seek therapy, when or if I can afford to. I know I have a problem, and it has gotten better over the years, but I think I just need more time and to find the right person.



I'm sorry, I know it has to be traumatic. Not trying to be an asshat, just that I'm worried about your mental well being.


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

No, No, you're fine. 
I've overcome a lot, and if I don't dwell on it, all is well. My family knows not to touch me unless it's needed. I do have a few people that I'm comfortable with touching me, and I think that's what it boils down to is being comfortable with being touched.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Speed Racer said:


> Interestingly enough Val, even though I worked right outside the Pentagon on 9/11, I've never been afraid to fly. I would have willingly gotten on a plane the day after.
> 
> I'm screwed up in other ways over 9/11, but the fear of flying isn't one of them. I cried the day I saw the first airline contrail back in the sky after 9/11. I can't really explain why, except that it was important to me to see those planes back up in the air.


Susan, it's not just 9/11 (I watched those crashes and people in buildings just once when it just happened, and simply can't do it again - it was just so incredibly sad and that feel of being completely helpless...). It was a combination of things in a short time span. 9/11 was the start, and then 2 other scary plane crashes: 1) when the dispatcher either fell in sleep or stepped away and the plane full of kids crashed into another one (happened in Europe) and 2) when the plane was shot down by Ukrainian missile. I personally knew one person on 2nd plane and couldn't believe my eyes when I saw the last name in list.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I won't watch anything about 9/11, even almost 11 years afterward. I don't need to see the videos; everything's seared into my brain. If I want to relive it, all I have to do is think back. 

For the longest time, I couldn't watch a plane bank into a turn for a landing without having a second's worth of a panic attack. Didn't help that our office was on the flight path of Reagan National and the planes always banked for a landing over Rosslyn, because they followed the Potomac.

9/11 is one of the biggest reasons I live where I do, out among the cattle and crops. I'd like to visit Washington, DC and Arlington, VA again at some point, but I'll never willingly live within 100 miles of each ever again.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

Barrelwannabe i have 2 similar fears as well

i have a huge fear of dying alone, how painful would it be to be there dying, with no one holding my hand, and loving me in that moment?

i also have the dislike of being touched, its not so much of being touched but its repetitiveness. like poking me 3 times in the exact same spot, or rubbing the same spot, it just drives me mentally insane. there is also repeating the same thing more then once, like hey, hey ,hey ugh. i will repeat myself twice but i will not say it a 3rd time, and if i do it will be comming out very angrily.

i HATE absolutely HATE being bound down, but that is probably due to being chained to a tree as a young girl by my neighbor, and left there for hours unable to get free.

i have a lot hate relationship with all things wolves/dogs/coyotes/ i LOVE them i absolutely do. but anytime i go outside and its dark i always think some coyote or wolf is going to jump out from under a vehicle and attack my leg. or one is going to drag me off into the darkness. not only that but i always have dreams with wolves in them. some are good. some are bad. some are wolves killing me, some are me killing them, or them helping me. or them helping me kill something else.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

*Fears & phobias*

I really don't like frogs and toads. If I have to go to the barn to do the last check at night (Husband usually does it) I have to put all the outdoor lights on and carry a large flashlight to spot any that might be lurking

I hate the thought of being trapped in a small space

And I really hate heights. I could crawl on my hands and knees over a narrow high bridge and if anyone was coming towards me I'd have to turn around and go back as passing them would put me closer to the edge. One of our best trail rides takes us along a narrow track with a steep drop to one side and this is how I cope (Excuse that you have to tilt your head to one side at the start and its not a good video but taken from the back of a horse with a cell phone - husbands fault)


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

This isn't so much a fear, but I'm really paranoid about cars parked on the side of highways while I drive past or cars driving past me while I'm walking/riding. I get really worried that they're going to shoot me as I'm driving past.:

not sure who said this but OMG I was riding my horse and a truck was driving really slow.. so i turned around and loped him into a near by field our of the sight of the truck hehe. that terrifies me.. also
-when i wait in the car when my mom goes in the store.. ill lock the doors and sit where my feet should be so no one will STEAL me lol
- loud noises_ its getting better now but ever since i was in a car accident i hated being in a car, watching my parents start a car., the noise of it pretty much that and the tractor.. i can do all of it now.. but loud noises when i cant hear what my dad is saying to me.. freaks me out.
-mirrors at night.. the whole Bloody mary thing.. When i pee at night i will turn my bedroom light on.. leave my door open.. turn the bathroom light on before i go in. hurry up do my business. flush and run out the door til i LITERALLY jump onto my bed.. and all that is because //////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// '''''''''''''''''''.......................... i was staying at my friends and we did that with her bed frame mirror and went to hid under the covers after the 3rd time saying bloody Mary. and i kicked some markers off her bed not knowing and it made a big HUGE CLANG CRASH BOOM sound haha and we thought MARY.. had broke her window.. we didnt come out of the convers till morning.. and laughed at our selfs.. haha
and the dark.. only by myself. if im with friends im fine.. but when i have to go out by the RV or hay bales before dawn to feed.. i run literally.. think the ground between the hay and the horses gets more feed then that horses..
-also of the quietness when im homealone.. that contradicts me being scared of loud noises.. but when im home alone and i hear creaks and crackles.. someone is going to mass murder just me i literally go into my room with my dogs..
- and being in a crowded area ill get all sick sorta.. its like claustrophobic..



AND I AM SO WATCH-y about my horses.. after every practice run i do with Sunny.. i will get off and check his legs haha.. i hate the fact that he could get hurt,,


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

I also forgot one! Earthquakes.
I used to fine with them since there's a lot of volcanic activity in Hawaii, but like in 2006 or something there was a big one. It woke me on a Sunday morning, started off small, then got intense and my mom swooped in my room and grabbed all us kids and gathered us in her bedroom until the shaking stopped. Things fell off walls and shelves and rock wall and foundations crumbled and the power was out on multiple island for a day, some even longer. Ever since then I get nervous even when the dryer vibrates the floor.


----------



## KayMarie (May 24, 2012)

Basically I'm scared of typical things; spiders, snakes, and heights. Lol but the spider one is bad, I can't even squish them! So I make others do it for me haha


----------



## KayMarie (May 24, 2012)

Oh, I forgot basements. Idk why, but they freak me out. Even the really nice ones. But if I have someone with me I'm usually fine lol


----------



## huntjumpliz (Jun 7, 2012)

I fear heights... I get a crazy feeling in my tummy if I get close to an edge! I also hate being restrained/small spaces. Like I have to be careful with how I sleep because if my blanket get stuck under me or something and I cant move... I freak!!

I'm also afraid/creeped out by anything with tiny holes! Sponges, some cake, pores, etc all give me that creepy crawly feeling! I hate it!!

Also when I start thinking about how I have to die I about cry. I also think about what I would do if someone close to me we're to die and I start to cry! Haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

huntjumpliz said:


> I also think about what I would do if someone close to me we're to die and I start to cry! Haha
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh god, I do that. I think "my boyfriend's almost 30 - his family don't have a great record of living long but even if he does have a bit of luck, he's probably reaching the halfway mark. And time's going so fast, I don't know where the last few years have gone. We'll have barely any time together. WAAAAAAH!! "


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

BASEMENTS are aweful! ever since the movie Basement Jack.. holy cow.. i dont go alone.. never..


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Interesting, from the posts it seems like fears can be "traced" to something...a movie, an incident, etc.,. I fear forests, I was raised in the desert. I did not always have the fear. People laugh at it...even kid about the tree scene in wizard of oz having caused it, or tell me how wonderful trees are when I have nothing against them. I don't think phobias are funny...usually I join in on kidding aimed at me...but not when it comes to terror. I think animals have phobias, too...which is particularly sad.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Yeah, I don't think it's funny when people snicker at others for the fears/phobias they have. :evil:

Everyone has_ something_ that gives them the heebie-jeebies, and just because I may not have that particular phobia doesn't make it real.

I don't 'get' the fear of frogs or toads, but heck, I'm afraid of clowns so who am I to scoff? :wink:


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

eh im a baby.. im scared of everything.. my bull i wasnt scared of him.. and he is 2000 pounds of terror.. actually tried to horn me this morning.. but hey lol i went up to him and pet him.. but snakes.. i have to kill them.. creepy.. and crawling things.. makes me goose bumpy..


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Its interesting to see how people's fight/flight reaction comes in to play with some fears. Notice how some of us in this thread have mentioned a fear of some kind of creature (fish, snakes, bugs, reptiles and amphibians mostly) and a smaller group of those people specifically mentioned having to kill said creature. I'm thinking the urge to kill is the fight response and the urge to jump on a chair and shriek is flight.

Has anyone ever seen the Maury Pococh episode where the girl was hysterical scared of pickles?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

no but im watching muary right now haha.. idt its the same one as you though..


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Maple said:


> Anybody else unable to touch cotton wool? My hands have gone twitchy and feel funny at the thought of it and I've now got to go wash them to get rid the feeling


^^^^ THIS ^^^^

Even worse when I hear any cotton fabric rub together. I have to put tons of lotion on my hands before I can fold laundry because the sound makes me FREAK OUT, the feeling is even worse. I will go weeks without folding it and let it build up on a big chair in the living room.
My DH rubs his feet together and it drives me MAD when he has socks on, I freak out and start hitting his feet uncontrollably when he does it. Poor guy.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Haha, flygap, spousal cotton induced abuse.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

I am curious, what does "phobia" mean to you guys? I mean, that you are afraid of it...or both afraid of it, and when exposed to it you feel a sense of doom (completely irrational fear)? I mean, I think fear of centipedes is somewhat rational, for example.


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

Missy May said:


> I am curious, what does "phobia" mean to you guys? I mean, that you are afraid of it...or both afraid of it, and when exposed to it you feel a sense of doom (completely irrational fear)? I mean, I think fear of centipedes is somewhat rational, for example.


To me, a phobia is when I absolutely cannot, under any circumstances, cope with whatever I'm faced with. I'm scared of spiders, but I can calmly kill it or walk away from it with only minimal sobbing and I can control my reaction so I don't embarrass myself in front of whoever is around me. I have a phobia of drag queens because when I'm faced with one, all rational thought goes out the door. I lose my mind completely and I probably look like the biggest idiot, all tears and sobbing and hyperventilating, but at that time, I don't care at all. I also dread coming into contact with a drag queen on a daily basis and I will go out of my way to avoid going to a friend's parties because I know that she has drag queen friends.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

ellygraceee said:


> To me, a phobia is when I absolutely cannot, under any circumstances, cope with whatever I'm faced with. I'm scared of spiders, but I can calmly kill it or walk away from it with only minimal sobbing and I can control my reaction so I don't embarrass myself in front of whoever is around me. I have a phobia of drag queens because when I'm faced with one, all rational thought goes out the door. I lose my mind completely and I probably look like the biggest idiot, all tears and sobbing and hyperventilating, but at that time, I don't care at all. I also dread coming into contact with a drag queen on a daily basis and I will go out of my way to avoid going to a friend's parties because I know that she has drag queen friends.


Thats interesting. I imagine if one lived in SF, that might be an real issue; it would be like me living in the northeast (deciduous trees).  


I break it into 2 catagories:
One, a real threat exists, but your ability to think rationally momentarily disappears. For example, my first reaction to centipedes is pure fear and complete irrational thoughts, I "see" it as larger than life and invincable. I think, "get the shotgun, and extra shells", then "I don't know if its possible to kill it w any weapon, it might get friends and attack, omg!!!", but my "autopilot" takes control and gets a "reasonable" weapon to kill it with (e.g., shovel). I get exhausted from the fear, not the actually effort of killing it. And, for hours I am "hyper-vigilant".

Two, where there is no "real" immediate threat, but when presented w "it" - pure fear and doom floods your senses. Kind of like your fear and drag queens and my fear of trees. It's kind of interesting, in a way.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Phobia to me means downright terrified for no explainable reason.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Its funny, I am ABSOLOUTELY TERRIFIED od slugs! I have no idea why but when I see one or someone puts one near me I will cry. Bad thing is my teacher and all my friends found this out and always make sure they show me that slug they find under that piece of wood or whatever. I just break down and cry and scream until that slug is AWAY from me and dead.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

*Irrational fears*



EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> I was wondering if anyone cared to share some silly fears of theirs - not necessarily full-blown phobias, stuff like being afraid of cockroaches and rats (know so many people who are) or very unlikely scenarios (plane falling out of the sky).
> 
> Anywho...I'll freely admit I'm terrified of cattle LOL. Not calves, but full-grown? Yes! You'd have to physically force me into a field of cows and if they started to approach me, barbed wire or electric fencing wouldn't hold me back!
> 
> ...


 Has anyone else realised what an incredibly clever thread this is? Has anyone wondered why its on a Horse Forum?
We are (allegedly!!!!) logical, rational human beings with (allegedly) superior brains to our horses and yet here we all are sharing our fears of mostly things that our rational brain tells us can't hurt us or in some cases they are fears that stem from past experiences such as abuse or things that have caused us pain that in theory we should be able to put behind us yet for some reason we are unable too.
Last night a spent some considerable amount of time trying to figure out the best way to avoid a large frog that was sitting between me and the barn and wondering how fast and how far it could jump to land close to me. I planned my route and made a run for it. I was genuinely afraid yet I know for a fact that it can't possibly do me any harm, I can't even trust my husband when he confirms this - in the same way the some invisible force isn't going to drag me off the side of a tall bridge.
So when my horse 'tells' me that it is afraid of a plastic bag flapping in the hedge why should I expect it to trust me and walk by without question? How can I say 'Come on you stupid horse its just a bag' if I can't accept that a frog can't hurt me
Same thing goes if we buy a horse that we suspect or know has been abused or has had a painful or terrifying experience We can't possibly think that it can forget that in a few months or maybe even years if we aren't able too
Thoughts please


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

^^ that is great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! never thought of it that way.. i guess along with working with our horses fear we need to work on our own.. i guess I'm going to work with my horse in a basement, in the dark..:0 scary thought..


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

jaydee said:


> ...........So when my horse 'tells' me that it is afraid of a plastic bag flapping in the hedge why should I expect it to trust me and walk by without question? How can I say 'Come on you stupid horse its just a bag' if I can't accept that a frog can't hurt me
> Same thing goes if we buy a horse that we suspect or know has been abused or has had a painful or terrifying experience We can't possibly think that it can forget that in a few months or maybe even years if we aren't able too
> Thoughts please


You make and excellent point. I find it heart breaking when a horse is coerced w forcefull means when they are obviousely experiencing anxiety and uncontrollable fear over something. I was/am far more sensitive to it _after _I personally experienced it...it's it easier to recognize, I think. I mean, it is easier to tell the difference between the healthy "cautious" type fear, and the "phobia" type anxiety-stricken fear. I think personally experiencing it to a nightmarish degree has one, and _only_ one, potential "positive"...which is to be able to recognize and be more empathetic w animal's "phobias".


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

jaydee said:


> Has anyone else realised what an incredibly clever thread this is? Has anyone wondered why its on a Horse Forum?
> We are (allegedly!!!!) logical, rational human beings with (allegedly) superior brains to our horses and yet here we all are sharing our fears of mostly things that our rational brain tells us can't hurt us or in some cases they are fears that stem from past experiences such as abuse or things that have caused us pain that in theory we should be able to put behind us yet for some reason we are unable too.
> Last night a spent some considerable amount of time trying to figure out the best way to avoid a large frog that was sitting between me and the barn and wondering how fast and how far it could jump to land close to me. I planned my route and made a run for it. I was genuinely afraid yet I know for a fact that it can't possibly do me any harm, I can't even trust my husband when he confirms this - in the same way the some invisible force isn't going to drag me off the side of a tall bridge.
> So when my horse 'tells' me that it is afraid of a plastic bag flapping in the hedge why should I expect it to trust me and walk by without question? How can I say 'Come on you stupid horse its just a bag' if I can't accept that a frog can't hurt me
> ...


Aw thanks - that was actually the sneaky purpose of this thread! I'd been reading another thread on horse fears and had got thinking about how we always consider ourselves to be rational. But of course, humans are actually pretty emotional animals even though we have the ability to rationalise (this comes up in my research a lot). So I thought I'd see how many HF people had an irrational fear - didn't expect the amazing number of responses and the diversity of fears though!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow, it really is amazing.

I had a horse once that was TERRIFIED of procedures like the vet and farrier. She would completely lose it, sull up and flop over. I don't know what caused it, she was great otherwise. She would fall on anything, trucks, trees, fences, and people. We sold her to a farrier and his son who thought they could break her of it after I fully disclosed her problem AND told them how much I had worked with her on it. She ended up falling on the man and broke his back, she was put down. Thank Heavens we aren't put down for our fears, it was tragic.

I don't know how they get over their instincts and fears. Remarkable. How on earth does a person sitting on your back, with a crop and kicking make you suddenly think "Hey, this guy says it's ok... Lets do this."
Maybe I need a monkey on my back to hit me when I freak out. Maybe I need him to lunge me over tarps to understand that he wouldn't ask me to do anything to hurt myself. LOL!


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

FlyGap said:


> Maybe I need a monkey on my back to hit me when I freak out. LOL!


lol this is true, just as training a horse. When we dont know how to do things.. we need help.. not punishment.. right? well, this made me thing differently..


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

*Irrational fears*



EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> Aw thanks - that was actually the sneaky purpose of this thread! I'd been reading another thread on horse fears and had got thinking about how we always consider ourselves to be rational. But of course, humans are actually pretty emotional animals even though we have the ability to rationalise (this comes up in my research a lot). So I thought I'd see how many HF people had an irrational fear - didn't expect the amazing number of responses and the diversity of fears though!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Ouch - sorry. Hope you can forgive me. 
What a clever idea, I'd never thought of it that way before and yet its so right isn't it.
Even my husband was calling my old horse silly this week as she refuses to eat from her manger if flies are anywhere near it a phobia she's always had and then there he was this morning refusing to use the last of the marmalade from the jar - a phobia he has about the last bit of anything in a jar or bottle. And he laughs at me and the frogs, Cheek of it.
We have to encourage our horses to face their demons to be safe rides but I'm sure that handling these situations with more empathy and less bullying will give more positive long lasting results


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

jaydee said:


> Ouch - sorry. Hope you can forgive me.
> What a clever idea, I'd never thought of it that way before and yet its so right isn't it.
> Even my husband was calling my old horse silly this week as she refuses to eat from her manger if flies are anywhere near it a phobia she's always had and then there he was this morning refusing to use the last of the marmalade from the jar - a phobia he has about the last bit of anything in a jar or bottle. And he laughs at me and the frogs, Cheek of it.
> We have to encourage our horses to face their demons to be safe rides but I'm sure that handling these situations with more empathy and less bullying will give more positive long lasting results


That's ok! Now this thread's secret purpose has been revealed it can go some interesting places!

I think it's important to recognise that we almost all have something, sometimes more than one thing, that we're terrified of, no matter how harmless it actually is or how nerveless we are with everything else, and the same goes for our horses. Brock can't stand rattly trolleys and the clip-clop of minis going past, he freaks out completely. All I can do is hold on, stay calm and quietly reassure him. Now he doesn't leap in fright, he just tenses up and shakes - he's still just as terrified but he trusts that I'll chase off the evil rattle monster if it gets too close ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i have taken this into account when my horse faces something scary. we crossed small wooden bridges with no rails, a few rides ago. my horse was TERRIFIED!!!. and so was everyone elses. while everyone else was whipping(crop) their horses and kicking. i like to get off and lead my horse past the scaries, the first time or 2. because she does trust following me. and by the 3rd bridge, she walked across them fine. 

i personally like it when someone is more understanding and shows me thats its ok, then just telling me.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

I am not fond of the over-hyped "be the leader" mumbo jumbo that constantly stated in the horsey world. It isn't that I disagree with it...its that I often disagree w the "meaning" assigned to the word "leader". After multiple experiences, to me..the _fearless_ and just are _chosen_ as leaders. Try and insert yourself all you want to in that role...but if you don't have "it", you will never be chosen, you will only be "self appointed". The chosen appear to have _no_ phobias - and they haven't seen a butt they can't kick. This is true in herds of people, too. I know when I am confronted w a phobia "trigger" it really helps to have someone I _believe_ is invincable to "be there"....I don't think a good whipping, spur, or yank on my mouth would help, _at all_. 

I have turned to a horse for help....literally gone to tears, shaking w fear and said, "save me" in dangerous situations. Fear is a language that knows no borders. His ego puffed up and he rose to each and every occasion. _ I_ was shown what it takes to be a true leader! I fake the fearless act w my mare, I learned the value of the act from a horse that showed me opposing thumbs ain't everything. She buys the "act" b/c she was orphaned and doesn't know any better.  

Ah, well, there is no such thing as life beyond horses.


----------



## ChipsAhoy (Jul 1, 2012)

I've always worked well with flighty, nervous horses, because I can relate to them. I'm a ridiculously paranoid person, my list of fears is so long that there are very few situations when I'm comfortable. So how can someone who starts shaking every time they think of CASHEWS, get mad at a horse whose scared of a plastic bag?

These are a few fears that make me sick to my stomach and cause me to shake when just thinking about them:

-Cashews and cooked onions
-The downstairs hallway of my house
-Any kind of shadows
-Being in a room with only one "escape route"
-listening to phone messages
-Being watched in my sleep



... Those are just a small number of irrational fears on my list.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

ChipsAhoy said:


> -Any kind of shadows
> -Being in a room with only one "escape route"
> -listening to phone messages
> -Being watched in my sleep
> ...


Are you a Doctor Who fan by any chance? That show will make you afraid of shadows, gas masks, British children in general, stone angels... :lol: Seriously, every time I see an angel statue now it sends shivers down my spine!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Failbhe said:


> Are you a Doctor Who fan by any chance? That show will make you afraid of shadows, gas masks, British children in general, stone angels... :lol: Seriously, every time I see an angel statue now it sends shivers down my spine!


Haha me too - and dark libraries!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

haha, dark libraries. Spooky. I don't like dark, low ceiling buildings. I don't know why people live in them....for heaven sakes, get some white paint, bright lights, and put in some fricking windows! Who buys dark paint? It should be regulated.  The worst....dark dwellings with clutter, oh gees....just get me out!


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

Missy May said:


> haha, dark libraries. Spooky. I don't like dark, low ceiling buildings. I don't know why people live in them....for heaven sakes, get some white paint, bright lights, and put in some fricking windows! Who buys dark paint? It should be regulated.  The worst....dark dwellings with clutter, oh gees....just get me out!


LOL!!! You would HATE my house then... I'm sort of a reverse-claustrophobe. I feel... vulnerable and exposed in big open spaces. (And my husband wonders why I hate living on the prairies...) Apparently when I was barely old enough to crawl I would crawl into boxes, under beds, behind furniture... If I could live underground, I would! :lol:


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Failbhe said:


> LOL!!! You would HATE my house then... I'm sort of a reverse-claustrophobe. I feel... vulnerable and exposed in big open spaces. (And my husband wonders why I hate living on the prairies...) Apparently when I was barely old enough to crawl I would crawl into boxes, under beds, behind furniture... If I could live underground, I would! :lol:


Gosh I know what you mean!! I desperately want to live in a submarine boiler room. Warm, cramped and no sunlight :lol:


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Okay, evil...I don't know if you are goshing or not. hmm.

It is interesting that people have "extreme opposites", such as want to be in a "den", vs - out in the open. The later being claustrophobia, the former being? I wonder if there is a name for that. I am have to have "out in the open", we have skylights in every room including closets, it would suit me if the entire roof were glass - obviousely, I wouldn't make a good submariner.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

^^ me neither. I would feel trapped and go insane! gosh its creeping me out thinking about it..


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Missy May said:


> It is interesting that people have "extreme opposites", such as want to be in a "den", vs - out in the open. The later being claustrophobia, the former being? I wonder if there is a name for that.



Agoraphobia. The fear of open spaces.


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> Agoraphobia. The fear of open spaces.


Interesting... I had always associated agoraphobia with people who were afraid to leave their houses. After reading the ACTUAL definition though, that makes sense - I suppose I might have a very mild case of agoraphobia. I'm not a fan of self-diagnosis so I'm not going to go around proclaiming myself to be an agorophobic but it's interesting to read about.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Haha...I knew there would be a name for it! I don't know... it's difficult to determine, from the definitions I have looked up, what exactly "fits" the definition. I never think the word "science" belongs in the same sentence with psychology....I mean, my horse manure control system is "grounded in scientific methods". They should leave the use of latin terms to real science and just call stuff what it is....like, "market place anxiety disorder" so they don't limit catagorization of behaviors to their limited knowledge of latin. <<this is sarcasm...no offense to folks in the field.>>


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

They use Latin terminology because of the medical community. :wink:


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

You know, its funny, as I've said, I'm absolutely shaking, screaming, crying, throwing up terrified of spiders, BUT if one of my kids is in the room and there's a spider, or if they ask me to take care of one, I can keep it together for them (not quite sure how I do it, but I do). I expect the same of my horses. If I ask them to keep it together, like my kids need me to do, I expect them to do it. Its ok for them to let me know they're scared, but its not okay for them to cause me to get hurt, just like it wouldn't be ok for me to cause my kids fear/hurt because of my own fears.


----------



## Spotted Image (Aug 10, 2011)

Spiders – I will freak at the sight of an spider, about an week ago at work I almost threw an box and ran out of the back room, lucky I was somehow able to keep it together, often times I go numb until I can’t see them then panic . Bigger the spider worse it is. Always had an small fear of them, but then my dad got bite bad by one. 
Small places – I can’t stand bunk beds, MRIs or anywhere that I feel trap. 
Crowds – I always need an escape route, no matter how many people I’m around. 
Heights – I could never fly but I can’t walk on the edge of a cliff with my horse, if an ladder seems the tiny bit unstable I can’t climb it and can’t get on the roof of an house, But I can’t be on a stack of hay that’s tall until it feels unstable. Certain heights I can handle and others just freak me out.


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

Okay, my phobia: Throwing up. Me throwing up, others throwing up...I can't handle it. I have anxiety attacks because of it, I can't eat sometimes because of it...I lived in constant fear for an entire year until I got some medication to ease my anxiety. Now I am living with it but am still terrified of it.

Others:
-The dark - Hate not being able to see! I have a hard time feeding my horses in the dark! I have to drive my truck out to the pasture and use my lights just to feed them or otherwise I freak out.

-Murderers, rapists, robbers...CRIMINALS - Okay, this is actually sort of funny in a way because I LOVE watching Criminal Minds, but I'm really super nervous of anyone lurking in the shadows or following me. I'm 5'3" and 110lbs, so I'd be easy to snag. I've been afraid of criminals ever since I can remember. The other funny thing about this is that I work in a grocery store where I see people that ARE criminals...and I work a single register at night with a manager and a bag boy in the back of the store. And it doesn't bother me then. Just...other times.

-Yellow jackets - It used to be all stinging insects, but this summer, out in the greenhouse, I learned to tolerate the wasps and bees after having several close calls with them after my managers tried to squash them for me and missed. So it was easier to put up with them. But the yellow jacket...UGH. I can still remember when it flew into my greenhouse. I tried to ignore it but couldn't. They're so big and...FUZZY. YIKES! So I went inside to get my manager and had to wait outside my greenhouse for ten minutes for him to come out with wasp zapper. And then I couldn't find the dumb thing, making me look like an idiot, until we got into some other conversation and the yellow jacket came up behind him and I was screaming, "Omigosh, it's behind you! Kill it!" And then he shot spray at it mid-air and I wasn't really convinced it was dead because we couldn't find it. 

-Water - I can't swim. That pretty much explains it.

-The material comforters are made out of rubbing against your fingernails.... HATE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

-Rejection - I was the weird girl in school and have never gotten over some of the bullying I got. I get shy because I don't want people to dislike me. But I'm slowly getting over that.

-Criticism - I think this goes hand in hand with rejection. Ugh.

I think that's it.


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

Heights. I don't go more than one step up on a stepladder. I don't like standing at the top of the stairs and looking down. I'll NEVER be a beauty queen (besides the fact I'm too old) because there is NO WAY I'm walking down (or up) stairs without gripping the railing. No railing?..or open stairway...bring on the elevator!

Seriously...those glass elevators in big hotels?...I stand by the door with my back to the atrium. If my husband's with me, I'm clutching his hand.
If he's not there...God help any man in there with me!

Planes are ok. I love looking out the window. But if I'm on a horse and there's a drop...a cliff? Everyone else might be standing there on horseback enjoying the view...I'm standing on the ground holding my horse...and facing the other way. Trails with steep dropoffs?... I'm hugging the other side of the trail and trying really hard not to panic. I find it difficult to tolerate if I'm on my own two feet. Being on a horse makes it worse.

When the kids were really little, we took them to the Sears Tower in Chicago (do I have the name right???) Anyway, they're standing with their hands on the glass wall looking out and I'm plastered against the inside wall, palms spread out to increase my contact area and waiting, praying, and trying so hard not to hyperventilate. And I'm not a praying person!

I've faced and conquered all my other fears. This one is sticking with me.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh wow you guys are really gonna think I'm a nutjob...

I won't look into mirrors at night
If I start to think about someone/something chasing or following me, I get extremely nervous
I can't sleep with my back facing the room - it has to be facing my boyfriend or the wall
I don't like being touched behind my ears
I don't like being touched by people with gloves on (doctors hate me)
I get nervous thinking about demons and aliens because I think they will focus on me and find me if I think about them
If my hand/foot hangs off the bed at night I get scared something will get me
When I'm alone I won't walk past closed doors because I think someone will open it and hit me

What's crazier is that I am an extremely sensible and reasonable person. However I'm extremely open-minded and imaginative so I guess all that leads to irrational fears.  I may have a wee touch of paranoia though. 

Off to take my crazy-pills... teehee


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

Heights is a pretty common one... it bothers me too, but only selectively. If there is a railing or glass, I'm totally fine. I've gone to the top of the Eiffel tower, high roller coasters don't bother me, balconies, whatever. But I can't go more than one - maaaaaybe two, if I'm feeling really brave - steps on a ladder without freaking out. 

Last year we had a tree growing over our single-story garage and it was starting to damage the roof. My husband Kevin asked if I would come and help... I managed to get all the way up the ladder on to the roof (barely) but once I was up there all I could do was crouch on my belly on the roof and wail about how I needed to get down!!! I was so embarrassed later - it really wasn't that high, and the slope is very gentle. Kevin thought I was a little nuts!


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

Failbhe, you are brave! I don't do balconies and I'll never see the view from the top of the Eiffel Tower. I won't get on my husband's OTTB because he's 16+HH. WAY too far off the ground.

I remember one time when I was just married, we went to a major amusement park with a log flume ride. The ride broke down while our "log" was poised to go down the huge drop at the end. There we are sitting on top of this ride...NOTHING around us...waiting. My husband had to practically restrain me.
I was ready to climb out and go down the emergency ladder on the side. I was physically shaking and in a state of PANIC. Since then, I have never. ever. gotten on a roller coaster of any type ever again. I don't even do Norway at Epcot Center!

Climbing onto a roof???? You win my bravery award! (I would have loved to see you getting down! LOL)


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

haha yes I'd imagine the sight of me getting down from that roof would have been interesting... I had to get Kevin to hold on to the top of the ladder (I was convinced it was going to fall over) and hold on to me at the same time. Once I was down I lay down on the grass and just tried to breathe!


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Equilove said:


> Oh wow you guys are really gonna think I'm a nutjob...
> 
> *I won't look into mirrors at night
> If I start to think about someone/something chasing or following me, I get extremely nervous
> ...


Im all of the bold! your fine lol.. I creeped myself out reading this and had to go look out my house to make sure no one was there:0


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Equilove said:


> Oh wow you guys are really gonna think I'm a nutjob...
> 
> *I won't look into mirrors at night*
> *If I start to think about someone/something chasing or following me, I get extremely nervous*
> ...


 Me too on these things plus a few others that are similar so you are not the only 'nut job' out there.
Nothing very sensible about me though but I am imaginative I should probably be banned from watching anything even vaguely spooky or episodes of Criminal Minds - oh and the Dr Who one with the creepy statues
Take care & keep smiling!!!!


----------



## CrossedUpDraft (Jul 1, 2012)

Looking out windows at night. I cant bring myself to do it. i just feel like someone is there watching me and in mind i think if i dont see them then im okay lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Exactly! If you dont see them they cant possibly see you right? lol.. my cows got out one night and scratched there horns by my window and my dog barked and growled and I hid under the covers... because if it were a mass murderer

" Oh, Dang, She is under the covers, Ill have to come back later"


----------



## CrossedUpDraft (Jul 1, 2012)

haha exactly. they break in "im gonna kill y... oh shoot, she has her blanket on. lets try the next house"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

haha right!>


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

When I was in high school, a friend's sister was at home alone one night and decided to watch "The Ghost and the Darkness" (if you've never seen it, it's about crazy man-killer lions in Africa - still creeps the crap out of me every time I see it). Towards the end, she looks up & out their basement window... their Newfie dog was staring in at her. Since it was dark out and the dog was black, all she could see was eyes. Apparently her scream brought the neighbours running over!


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

THANKS>> ill be alone tomorrow! way to ruin me trying not to be scared lol


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

NeuroticMare said:


> Welllllll I have a laundry list!
> 
> My major one is emetophobia (fear of vomiting) I actually have a counter on my phone of the last time I puked to remind myself it's not often (especially for me, last time was when I was 8 years old, I'm 29 today). It used to rule my life where I would not go anywhere where maybe I would get sick/see a sick person, etc. I got therapy for it and it's much better and the anxiety only really pops up when vomiting is imminent (or perceived to be by my crazy brain)... I vaguely remember waking up from gallbladder surgery last Nov very nauseous and saying melodramatically "it must never happen! I would rather die than throw up" haha... I didn't.
> 
> ...


If you ever meet anyone with .
CVS (chronic vomiting syndrome) RUN! I have it and it sucks, I vomit for no reason...well kinda no reason It can happen from not eating, not sleeping, eating too early in the morning, stress, nerves. 
For those who are curious this is all cause by an excess of stomach acid, every once in a while the body says "hey we really ought to get rid of this stuff" and....yeah, I'd die without soda crackers and other absorbent foods


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

Heights, only when I feel out of control. Rock climbing for instance I feel like my belayer is controlling me and nit myself as I KNOW I am.

Clowns. Not so much anymore but when was a kid there was some in our annual parade so I calmly moved away from the curb as he said hello to my friends, then he came to me, I backed further off the sidewalk and he kept coming at me. Yes clearly advancing on the terrified child is a GREAT idea! I about kicked him in the face.
And peopling big costumes, like mascot costumes ever since my friend made a seemingly harmless joke about them being able to hide weapons under their costumes


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

Failbhe said:


> When I was in high school, a friend's sister was at home alone one night and decided to watch "The Ghost and the Darkness" (if you've never seen it, it's about crazy man-killer lions in Africa - still creeps the crap out of me every time I see it). Towards the end, she looks up & out their basement window... their Newfie dog was staring in at her. Since it was dark out and the dog was black, all she could see was eyes. Apparently her scream brought the neighbours running over!


Similar story, my friends were watching A scary movie (something about a babysitter who gets a call from creepy man saying he's in the house) in the one girls "studio" (an old shed converted into a cool hangout/sleepover spot) shed invited my sister and I over and in our neighbor hood most people have an open door policy so we let our selves in. The door happens to be right by the couch they were sitting on so we open it up and are greeted by a blood curdling scream from the both of them, and one of them nearly attacked us.......yeaaahh...we knocked after that


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

And WAIT I'm NOT the only one uncomfortable with phones?! Woo-hoo! 
Oh and mirrors at night...ugh there is one on my wardrobe right at the foot of my bed. The first night I had it I woke up and nearly had heart attack and I after i saw the woman in black I had to cover it up.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

I have a huge teddy bear and one night i woke up and thought I was being watched haha..


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

okay samstead. your signature.. question. Ihave heard of the whole kony 2012 thing but not much..will someone explain to me what that means???? I HAVE NO IDEA


----------



## uflrh9y (Jun 29, 2012)

I am terrified of bugs. Like run away screaming petrified. 

Also, I don;t like eating outside or under trees or plants (like hanging plants in a restaurant). I am scared something will fall in my food. When we go to a restaurant the first thing I do is look to see if there is a plant over the table. If there is, I make everyone move. lol


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

barrelbeginner said:


> okay samstead. your signature.. question. Ihave heard of the whole kony 2012 thing but not much..will someone explain to me what that means???? I HAVE NO IDEA


Watch the video it'll explain it so much better then I can. Basically Joesph Kony is a very evil man, the devil or one of his minions and he's been kidnapping children front their families for years forcing the boys to kill their parents and girls to be prostitutes and join his child army, be child Soliders.


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

Terrified of spiders...like ones that are micro size I will see them and flip out. For some reason every now and again there will be a spider in the shower and I will freak and pretty much fall out of the shower and break down the bathroom door trying to get out lol. And I will scream and you would swear somebody is trying to murder me

I don't like heights....

I hate being in crowds, get major anxiety and have to pack an inhaler for panic attacks (have that undercontrol pretty good. 

I and PETRIFIED of the dark....like if I have to go out and get something I will be like trying to be calm then just loose it and run back in and slam the door. But I eventually must go get whatever I need but I am super quick about it lol and shaking and scared the entire time. I hate if I have to go out and get in the truck and drop the keys and can't see where I drop them O_O

I get freaked out when strangers stare at me...freaks the crap out of me. Don't like grocery stores....

Have a fear of somebody gunning people down in stores or bombing. 

Scared of flying

And TERRIFIED of driving.....feels like a death trap

Scared of cliffs...can't get me a mile near the trail for the Grand Canyon 

Terrified of Volcanoes....can blame that volcano movie where the grandma dies lol that started the fear when I was little. 

Electricity...hate plugging and unplugging cords

I almost forgot my fear of Chucky...have had nightmares about that creepy red headed cracked face murdering doll lol.

I think that is all....
I think that is all lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

OMG.. yes I hate the dark as mentioned above i do the same thing.. my parents left me home tonight to go to a party and came home and yelled at me at 10 pm for having ALL the lights in the house on lol!

haha I have a webcam on my school computer and i cover it when i not using it bedcause i feel like someone is watching me.. the sticker came of just not and i thought it was a spider and LITERALLY jumped outta my bed haha!

and the plugging things in.. well i HATE having to jump start cars.. I feel like im going to get SHOCKED!


----------



## Canterklutz (Jul 20, 2012)

Spiders, heights, and loud noises are the most prominent ones. 

Used to be horribly scared of slugs when I was a kid though. So much that I'd miss school if I encountered a slug on route to the bus stop. Then my grandma used to come with me and bring the salt. :-|


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

i put salt on a slug once..


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

barrelbeginner said:


> i put salt on a slug once..


LOL I do it anytime I find an unlucky soul in my way if I'm going between the house and clothes line/dog run. :twisted: I find slugs revolting, and squawk about like a bird when one is around me. They leave long gooey trails behind them and all over everything :-x . Between slugs, rats and insects I have no conscience when it comes to discarding of them. I'm now going to wait on PETA to arrive at my house and throw a bucket of salt in my face due to the horrific nature of my actions lol


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

my mom used to be terrified of mice. Since we lived in an old house out in the bush, there were a lot of mice. I had to dispose of the dead ones in traps ever since I can remember, since my mom couldn't touch them!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I was asked to take part in a psychological survey and one of the questions I was asked was "What are you afraid of?"

We all have fears over something, that fear can make us seem irrational to some whilst others admit to that fear too.

I thought long and hard, I was asked if I was afraid of mice, rats, spiders heights and all the usual fears people have. 
I admit to not liking rats but I am not afraid of them, nor snakes (It was funny as the woman said "Snakes" and I pointed out there was a Royal Python in an aquarium in the corner of the room and she almost ran out!) 

After thinking about it I gave my answer and that was that I was afraid of fear itself.
She thought this a very strange answer but I explained that I did not like insecure heights - like a ladder fully extended up against something but not tied at the top. However rather than allow that fear to take over I would make myself climb that ladder. 
Only one person can conquer fear and that is the person who is afraid. Irrational fears that take over one's life must be terrible - fears like those of being afraid of snakes, spiders or cattle are not irrational as all can endanger one's life!


----------

